# Renouvellement agrément



## Luna (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
J’ai obtenu mon agrément avant de octobre 2018 date de nouveau décret. Es que je suis sumisa a ce décret car je doit d’avoir UP1 du CAP petite enfance. Dans mon attestation dit suivi de stage 120 heure Unité 1 du CAP Petite enfance date de juin 2018.
Merci de vos retours


----------



## Samantha6 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, normalement vous êtes sensé passer les deux épreuves up1 et up3, les 120h n'ont rien à voir. Et si vous avez la moyenne dans les deux épreuves vous serrez renouvelé poyr 10 ans. C'est mon cas aussi, j'ai eu mon premier agrement en 2017, je viens d'etre renouvelé, il faut accompagner dans le dossier de renouvellement une copie des résultats ( relevé de note) et même avec ça ils ont ignorés ce détail jusqu'à ce que je les rappelle, et ils m'ont fourni une autre attestation de 10 ans.


----------



## Vévé (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour je suis agrée depuis 2005 à l'époque aucun diplôme seulement 80 h de formation avant le 1er reouvellement aujourd'hui le rep à envoyé des mails pour des formations bligatoire pour les prochains renouvellements uis je concerné merci


----------



## booboo (13 Octobre 2022)

Les formations sont obligatoires pour les nouvelles agréées, pour leur premier renouvellement.
Pour les autres, on ne peut que vous le recommander.


----------



## NounouNam (13 Octobre 2022)

Premier agrément en 2017 j ai bien dû passer et avoir la moyenne sur les 2 épreuves Ep1 et Ep3


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

Je viens de recevoir mon dossier de demande de renouvellement d'agrément. Ils ne sont pas en retard mon agrément actuel courant jusqu'à mi mars 2023. 
En effet, horaires atypiques avant 8h et après 18h. 
Actuellement j'ai une arrivée à 7h certains jours pour un enfant (maman personnel soignant) et un autre enfant partant à 19h 4 jours par semaine. Donc de fait vu le changement concernant les horaires atypiques, deux enfants sur mes 4 accueillis concernés. 
Que feriez vous : rien avant le renouvellement ? 
Oui demanderiez vous dès à présent l'autorisation d'accueil en horaires atypiques ?


----------



## B29 (14 Octobre 2022)

Votre agrément actuel est valable jusqu'à mi mars 2023, les horaires sont 7h/20h. Donc, je continuerai normalement.


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Et que sera-t-il après le renouvellement ?
Pour coller aux contrats actuels qu'on a en cours, on aura d'office un agrément avec horaires atypiques ?
Et qu'en est-il pour celles qui comme moi ont reçu le Cerfa 04 que je dois renvoyer avant le 25/11 ?


----------



## B29 (14 Octobre 2022)

*Logiquement pour celles qui reçoivent le Cerfa 04, les horaires sont 7h/20h.  Donc pour moi, ce sont les horaires indiqués sur le Cerfa que nous signons qui est valable et le CD doit en tenir compte. Sinon, ils doivent nous faire parvenir le 5 pour rectification. *


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

En toute logique tu dois respecter ton Agrément qui correspond au CERFA que tu as rempli.
Si ton CERFA dit que les HA c'est avant 7h ou après 20h c'est ce que tu dois respecter tant que cet Agrément est en cours de validité.

Si ton CERFA dit que c'est avant 8h ou après 18h et que tu as déjà des contrats qui commencent avant ou finissent après, en le remplissant il te faudra demander les HA ne serait ce que pour pouvoir continuer d'honorer tes contrats déjà en cours. Ce sera de toute façon, j'imagine, d'autant plus facile de l'obtenir que c'est ce qui permettra la continuité d'accueil pour des enfants déjà chez l'AM.

A mon avis cette nouvelle norme risque de conduire à un seul résultat: toutes les AMs devront demander les HA et l'obtiendront sans quoi il deviendra très compliqué d'exercer le metier. Et si 90% des AMs devront l'avoir et l'obtiennent ça reviendra à annuler l'interet de distinguer ces horaires là... Comme il y a 20 ans, nous aurons un Agrément et on nous laissera libre de décider si on accueil en horaire décalé ou pas...
On verra bien...


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Sur les 2 contrats qui va me rester à partir du 25/10, un enfant fait 7h30/18h30 deux jours par semaine (les autres jours c'est 10h/16h).Et le cerfa que j'ai reçu est le 04 donc c'est encore écrit 7h/20h.
Dommage, j'aurais bien aimé 8h/18h avec juste une dérogation HA pour pouvoir finir le contrat en cours et que la dérog s'arrête fin août 2023.
Comme ça après j'avais une excuse pour refuser les contrats avant 8h ou après 18h


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

en tout cas, ça ne m'arrangera pas, car lorsqu'on me demandes des HA, je réponds que je n'ai pas l'agrément HA et ça coupe tout de suite sans problème la négociation, pour le moment, pas de soucis, j'ai été renouvelée il y a 6 mois sur le CERFA n°4


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

Sinon il suffit de dire que tes horaires d'accueil c'est 8h - 18h, ce qui représente déjà une amplitude horaire totale de 50h/semaine. Quand tu dis ça les Parents réalisent mieux que c'est en effet déjà beaucoup.


----------



## kikine (14 Octobre 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> Comme ça après j'avais une excuse pour refuser les contrats avant 8h ou après 18h


pourquoi? tu montres le cerfa aux pe toi?
si tu ne veux pas faire plus que 8h-18h dis simplement que tu ne peux pas je doute que les pe aillent vérifier ton cerfa


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

@kikine 
Je pensais plus à POLE EMPLOI .... quand tu dois leur prouver tes recherches d'emplois.
Parce que je sais pas vous.... Mais ici, on a des flèches qui font leur travail....


----------



## kikine (14 Octobre 2022)

je ne paux pas te dire ici je suis au rsa et là je dois faire un dossier MDPH donc pas de pôle emploi pour moi


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Octobre 2022)

Et bien je ne renouvèlerais pas mon agrément mais je commençais à 7h15 et finissais à plus de 18h00 donc j'en aurais donc eu un avec horaires atypiques ???


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

@kikine 
Tu as démissionné de tous tes contrats, ou tu n'avais plus de droits ?


----------



## kikine (15 Octobre 2022)

non j'étais en congés parental, quand j'ai voulu reprendre confinement puis finalement pas trouvé de contrat
pôle emploi me réclamait un soi disant trop perçu a cause d'une pe qui ne m'a jamais payé, mais comme j'ai eu gain de cause au prud'homme, ils ont considéré la somme comme perçu alors que non elle est insolvable.. du coup je ne me suis pas réinscrite, puisqu'ils m'ont sucré tous mes droits


----------



## Orlhad (15 Octobre 2022)

Pôle Emploi : un authentique scandale ! C'est chaque fois la misère avec cet organisme dont on peut se demander sincèrement si la fonction n'est pas juste de te dissuader de réclamer les droits que tu finances grassement. La dernière fois que j'ai eu à traiter avec eux, ils m'ont calculé des droits sur de vieilles périodes salariées moins favorables au motif que je devais les solder avant de bénéficier de ceux acquis plus récemment. Et en plus, on m'a demandé d'en rembourser une partie suite à une erreur de déclaration de l'un des parents employeurs ! Un salmigondis tellement obscur que l'explication de l'employé à provoqué un court-circuit de mon encéphale  . J'ai du céder au chantage sous la menace de suppression de ces maigres allocations.

C'est franchement lamentable que notre métier qui est soumis de fait à une forme de précarité et d'intermittence forcées ne bénéficie pas d'un régime spécifique qui nous protège un peu mieux. Dans les secteurs où la demande est forte, le problème ne se pose pas nécessairement mais il faut quand même chaque année jongler entre les départs et les arrivées pour ne pas se retrouver avec des périodes de baisse de revenus trop importantes.


----------



## kikine (15 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad a dit: 


> Un salmigondis tellement obscur que l'explication de l'employé à provoqué un court-circuit de mon encéphale


 
j'adore l'expression.. même si mon café a du coup failli ressortir par mon appendisse olfactif sou le coup de la gymnastique zygomatique que tu as provoqué


----------



## kikine (15 Octobre 2022)

le pire dans tout ça c'est que j'ai demandé un recours en expliquant la situation en courrier AR dont je n'ai jamais eu de nouvelles..


----------



## Orlhad (15 Octobre 2022)

C'est clairement de l'abus. C'est de la faute de Pôle Emploi ou de l'employeur s'il y a une erreur de calcul et c'est au salarié "victime" de la situation d'en payer les conséquences. Dans le cas d'un trop perçu sur des salaires, l'employeur n'a pas le droit de suspendre le versement de la rémunération. Le remboursement doit faire l'objet d'un accord qui en définit les termes. Chez Pôle Emploi, on ne s'encombre pas de ce genre de considérations : tu payes ou tu t'assieds sur tes revenus.


----------

